# Roccat Ryos MK Pro - LED-Beleuchtungsfarbe ändern



## Icetrack (27. Dezember 2013)

*Roccat Ryos MK Pro - LED-Beleuchtungsfarbe ändern*

Hi allerseits,

ich habe seit dem 24.12. die Roccat Ryos MK Pro und komme mit der Config eigentlich wunderbar zurecht, allerdings finde ich nicht, wie ich die LED-Farben ändern kann. Ich meine gesehen zu haben, dass man die Tastatur nicht nur blau beleuchten kann.

Danke im Voraus! 
Icetrack


----------



## Gast1668381003 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Roccat Ryos MK Pro - LED-Beleuchtungsfarbe ändern*

Meinst du nicht, das Roccat schon längst auf seiner Webseite erwähnt hätte, wenn man die LED-Farbe wechseln könnte ?

Mit anderen Worten: die LEDs leuchten nur und ausschließlich in der Farbe "Blau".

P.S. Mechanische Tastaturen, bei denen die LEDs mit RGB-Farbspektrum leuchten können werden erst nächstes Jahr erscheinen und dann voerst auch nur von einem Anbieter.

Es gibt aktuell ein paar andere, bei denen man sehr eingeschränkt die Farbe wechseln kann, aber die müsste man importieren.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Roccat Ryos MK Pro - LED-Beleuchtungsfarbe ändern*



Nightlight schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht, das Roccat schon längst auf seiner Webseite erwähnt hätte,
> wenn man die LED-Farbe wechseln könnte ?


. . .​ 
. . .

. . .

!​


----------



## gario6 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Roccat Ryos MK Pro - LED-Beleuchtungsfarbe ändern*

Jep wie mein vorgänger schon sagte , sie leuchtet ausschließlich im blau

mfg


----------



## Icetrack (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Roccat Ryos MK Pro - LED-Beleuchtungsfarbe ändern*

Ergibt Sinn, danke!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Roccat Ryos MK Pro - LED-Beleuchtungsfarbe ändern*

M.E. wäre es noch sinnvoller, im ersten Schritt die Bedienungsanweisung genau zu lesen und dann ggf. einen _*Ich-habe-da-mal-eine-Frage-Thread*_ zu eröffnen.
Über konkrete Angaben zum Produkt hilft in der Regel auch die Herstellerseite (Technische Daten) weiter...


----------



## addicTix (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Roccat Ryos MK Pro - LED-Beleuchtungsfarbe ändern*



Icetrack schrieb:


> Ich meine gesehen zu haben, dass man die Tastatur nicht nur blau beleuchten kann.



Dann hast du dies vielleicht mit der Roccat Isku FX verwechselt, die hat RGB LED's, die individuell eingestellt werden können. ( 16.8 Millionen Farben )
Die Roccat Ryos MK Pro leuchtet ausschließlich blau


----------



## Westcoast (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Roccat Ryos MK Pro - LED-Beleuchtungsfarbe ändern*

soweit ich weiss gibt es in deutschland keine meachnische tastatur, wo man die farben ändern kann. sondern nur eine farbe wie grün, blau oder rot.


----------



## Niklas434 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Roccat Ryos MK Pro - LED-Beleuchtungsfarbe ändern*

@ Westcost Orange gibt es auch noch  Aber es ist immer nur eine Farbe möglich, die MK Pro war auch nix für mich ich bin der Handauflage einfach nicht zurecht gekommen.


----------

